# Domain Rename issue



## AndoTech (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am currently completing a NetBIOS Domain Rename of our network as we need to create a trust between two of our companies who has seperate AD's that have the same NetBIOS Domain Name. We are going to change it from DOMAIN to DOMAIN-AU and DOMAIN-NZ so when the trust is created users will not get confused on which system that they are to log on to.

We have 5 DC's all running Windows 2003 (3 are running R2 and 2 are running standard 2003). The Domain and Forest Functional levels are set to Windows 2003 Native as is required to complete this operation properly

Anyway, I have been using the rendom tool and followed all the steps ( /list, change NetBIOS Domain Name in XML file, /upload, /prepare (all servers prepared successfully), and everything was running fine up until i ran the /execute command.

4 out of the 5 servers executed properly and rebooted after one minute. The 4 Domain Controllers all have the new NetBIOS Domain Name and majority of our servers are picking up the new NetBIOS domain name.

The one server will now not pickup the new Netbios Domain Name and when i try to run the rendom/execute command, it states that the 4 DC's "have already been updated".

I am getting an error when trying to reprepare the domain so i can rename the other server:


C:\domainrename>rendom /prepare
Failed to Bind to server server1.test.com.au : 1753.
Failed to Bind to server server2.test.com.au : 1753.
Failed to Bind to server server4.test.com.au : 1753.
Waiting for DCs to reply.
Waiting for DCs to reply.
server3.test.com.au was prepared successfully
server5.test.com.au has incorrect Script : 8245
5 servers contacted, 4 servers returned Errors

Upon reviewing the domain controllers event viewer the following appears:

"Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	NTDS Replication
Event Category:	DS RPC Client 
Event ID:	1876
Date: 22/08/2009
Time: 9:56:10 AM
User: NT AUTHORITY\ANONYMOUS LOGON
Computer:	ALSCO-PYM
Description:
The local domain controller cannot replicate with the following remote domain controller because of a mismatched replication epoch (msDS-ReplicationEpoch). This typically occurs as part of the domain rename process. 

Remote domain controller: 
b75c2e05-35bc-4424-9f1b-a98098251b27._msdcs.alsco.com.au 
Remote domain controller replication epoch: 
0 
Local domain controller replication epoch: 
1 

Domain controllers undergoing a domain rename are not allowed to communicate with those domain controllers that have not yet undergone the domain rename. When all domain controllers have completed the domain rename, replication will once again be allowed.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp."

So basically it is now saying that the DC's Replication epochs are out of sync and will not replicate until they are in sync again. However, it appears that the server will not process the rendom /execute command until the other one is completed.

Has anyone had any luck with a domain rename? or has anyone had any experience with the above Event Log or how to get these DC's Back in sync so i can complete this Domain Rename.

Thanks in Advance.

Ando


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Domain renaming is not always a 100% success, actually you'll really have to take a big chance and you're brave enough to do this. I'll see if I can find some solutions for your issue.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

found this....hope it helps

http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/33870844/rendom-prepare-failed-to.aspx


----------



## AndoTech (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

I just solved the issue myself .

This is what i had to do:

1. Start>Run> DCPROMO /FORCEREMOVAL, run this wizard in order to remove AD from the dodgy server.

2. Go through AD Users and Computers and AD Sites and Services. Deleted any references and any NTDS connections on the dodgy server. Then Delete the Server from AD Sites and Services.

3. Delete Server from the Domain Controllers OU in AD Users and Computers.

4. Run the ntdsutil and run a metadata clean up as per:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=216498

5. Do into DNS Management Console, go into the _msdcs.domainname under forward lookup zones, deleted the reference to the dodgy AD server.

6. Right-Click the domain (test.doman.com for example), go to the name servers tab. Select the Dodgy server and click Remove, Click Apply, then click OK.

7. You can now go back onto the dodgy server and then reconnect to the updated domain.

8. If you need to, you can now run dcpromo and re-add to Domain as a domain controller.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

good for you.


----------

